# Hello to all you noob's!!



## bbq bubba (Jul 18, 2007)

O.K., i count like 14 newbies since last nite!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I,m not looking for posting records so i would like to do a mass welcome post thread and anybody wants to jump on, go right ahead...............
Welcome to the SMF!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 This is the friendliest bbq forum on the internet!
Lots of great and knowledgable folks here ( and a couple that aren't)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sit back, surf around and ask question's when ready


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 18, 2007)

same here. just noticed i passed the thousand post mark so here goes. welcome to smf.  to all you regs & old timers who got back from vacatin'- welcome home... now go smoke something already. lol


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 19, 2007)

I likewise like to see all the new ones to the forum.  The more members,  The more knowledge and friends we have.  

Welcome all you knew ones


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow 14 just last night? No wonder I can't keep up!

Welcome one and all!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 19, 2007)

yep welcome all and have a great time here... we all do ..


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey! I'm bucking for my OTBS Membership based on my welcome posts! Don't kill my dream with a "generic" welcome post...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't smoke because it's 1000' outside here in Arizona so I have nothing better to do. (Don't tell my wife that or she'll have me cleaning house or some other trauma inflicting chore!)


Ok..Ok...Welcome all 14 of you! Now go smoke something and post the pictures so I can drool!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 19, 2007)

For all of you who love statistical data as much as I do... we average 28.3 members per day right now and that average is growing each month by 6.4 members per day.

According to the trend that I am seeing.. within 30 days we will be at a rate of 34.7 members per day.

That is a 122.6% growth rate every 30 days.

This tells me it's only gonna get worse.. or better.. depending on how you look at it


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

could it be summer ?? or is it that this place is on fire & they can smell the smoke from cyberspace ??? lol


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

See! I told you so! My wife just called me from work telling me to go clean out some of the shed and tote the stuff to Goodwill! We're under a heat advisory today and it's supposed to reach 113' plus... She's a tyrant I tell ya! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All's fair in love and war they say...Just wait..Payback is in her future...Bwa ha ha ha!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 19, 2007)

*We're gonna need a bigger boat!*

Wow, that's incredible... congratulations Jeff... I think...


----------



## jts70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to all the noobs! We are really growing!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 19, 2007)

Not to be a nut buster, but imagine the sales you could have with items with the logo on it!!


----------



## kueh (Jul 19, 2007)

It could be all the commercial food products being marketed now.  I've noticed  there are loads of prepared rubs, marinades, exotic barbeque sauces,  and even sprays.  This just at the local supermarket.


----------



## mel (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, thanks for the welcome!  As a noob, I appreciate it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now go look at my pics of today's smoking adventure on the Roll Call thread!


----------



## msmith (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome all new members good to have you with us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 20, 2007)

That's amazing! I figure summers got alot to do with it. People like to cokk outside in good weather ... then there's us smoke freaks out there shoveling snow while we smoke that never quit!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

i really need to get my snow on short black tee & sweats superbowl cook pics developed.. along w/ the hand hunt wringing the wild turkey ( not the 100 proof ya alkys)neck shots....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoa, that's some impressive numbers Jeff, and only goes to show that this is the place to be!!! 

I also would like to take this opportunity to say Hello and Welcome to all new members. This is the best place to learn about all things smoked and then some!! Great folks here who are willing to share their vast knowledge. Enjoy!!!!!! And glad you found us!!!


----------



## ammjr (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to say that everyone here is very helpful and friendly.  I don't think I've ever been part of a more enjoyable internet group.  As a noob myself, I say thank you!
 - Anthony


----------



## mossymo (Jul 20, 2007)

I have smoked at 20 below a few times, what I haven't done in the past is taken pics at that temp. If I do smoke at that temp this winter I will take pics, as long as my camera lens doesn't frost over !!!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 20, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## virgo53 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome all,

Maybe all of the smoke we send drifting through the air, with all of the fine smells that we send with it, is causing many mouths to start watering and they join to find out how to do that too!!!

Mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 20, 2007)

I hear that MossyMo. This is from last winter's Superbowl cook. It was -20 to -30 outside. Kinda nice to think about on a 90* degree day


----------



## brennan (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to all the new kids! 

I wish I could say that there were adverse weather conditions for me to smoke in so I could post pics.  But where I live it's pretty much prime smoking season year round.  The seasons over here are pretty much clear and foggy.  other than that its generally 65 - 75 on the coast year round.  Man I got it bad 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## doc (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow Theresa, that is a double whammy! All that snow and cold, plus someone vandalized your gas tank! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GO GATORS!

I will never complain about the heat down here AGAIN


----------

